# Nyquil while breastfeeding?



## mayamama (Jul 13, 2006)

I was wondering about cold medicines to take while breastfeeding. Does anyone know if Nyquil is safe or not? I know it has alcohol, that's my biggest question. Thanks in advance!
~Rachael


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

The alcohol isn't a worry, but decongestants and antihisthamines can seriously reduce milk supply.

-Angela


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

although kellymom.com does say they are safe, if you notice a change in supply stop using it.


----------

